# Amanhecer em Florianópolis/SC/Brasil



## rafaeltanga (16 Jun 2008 às 13:34)

16/06/08 Dia gelado em Florianópolis, mínima de 3,5°C com previsão de temp. máxima de 16°C.

Praia Mole






Praia Barra da Lagoa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2008 às 14:28)

Belas Fotosestá mesmo frio ai máxima só de 16ºC


----------



## rafaeltanga (16 Jun 2008 às 14:31)

Ai vai mais umas fotos da Praia Mole










Ondas em torno de 1 a 1,5m.

abraço!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2008 às 15:38)

Muito boas, as fotos!!!

Aí é que eu estava bem agora...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2008 às 01:16)

Fotos muito boas mesmo!


----------



## rafaeltanga (18 Jun 2008 às 12:41)

Florianópolis 18/06/08
Massa de ar fria e seca atuando no sul do Brasil

Praia Mole





Praia da Silveira - Garopaba




fotos:waves.com.br

Praia Mole













Praia da Joaquina








fotos:deolhonomar.com.br


----------



## rafaeltanga (20 Jun 2008 às 13:39)

Florianópolis - 20/06/07

Praia Mole





Praia da Joaquina





Praia da Barra da Lagoa


----------



## rafaeltanga (1 Jul 2008 às 17:59)

01/07/2008

Praia Barra da Lagoa




waves.com.br
Praia Mole




deolhonomar

Abraço a todos!


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2008 às 18:12)

Belas fotos!!

Tenho família aí no Brasil, uns tios e prima que moram no Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul, na cidade Jardim! Os meus tios foram para lá há uns 30 anos e dizem que este ano está sendo rigoroso no que respeita ao frio, referem-se à ocorrência de queimadas na vegetação "GEADA"! O Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul até é ameno e faz fronteira com Paraguai, não é muito normal ocorrer geada por lá, estavam meio preocupados, pois fazem criação de boi Noilam (1000 cabeças).


----------



## rafaeltanga (7 Jul 2008 às 14:01)

Paulo H disse:


> Belas fotos!!
> 
> Tenho família aí no Brasil, uns tios e prima que moram no Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul, na cidade Jardim! Os meus tios foram para lá há uns 30 anos e dizem que este ano está sendo rigoroso no que respeita ao frio, referem-se à ocorrência de queimadas na vegetação "GEADA"! O Estado de Mato Grosso do Sul até é ameno e faz fronteira com Paraguai, não é muito normal ocorrer geada por lá, estavam meio preocupados, pois fazem criação de boi Noilam (1000 cabeças).


 É Paulo, realmente estava muito frio!
Os meses de maio e junho fizeram muito frio por aqui, mas o inverno começou com temperaturas agradáveis! Por enquanto nao teve frio expressivo!
Inverno dentro da normalidade!

abraço!


----------

